# e-vconcepts.com --> Experience?



## KirillSp (May 17, 2010)

Hello all,

just wondering if any1 has some experience with that shop. They tell they stretch golf cars with kit bodies to make that beautie cars.
Pricing starts at about $10k with LITHIUM.

Any1? Thanks!


----------



## Neuman (Jan 19, 2012)

SHORT ANSWER: If I had the money, E-V Concepts would be converting a car for me right now. I'm 90% certain of this.

LONGER ANSWER:

Was delighted and surprised to discover E-V C located in the same city as I.

Wasted no time in meeting them & touring facilities.

Spent about an hour with them. My impression: Honest, straight forward, knowledgeable. Had a couple cars in various stages of work, and a really incredible-looking electric motorcycle.

MHO.


----------

